# Central Virginia Haunters Hauntfest 2014!! May 16-18, 2014



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

This year we will be at Misty Mountain Camp Resort http://www.mistymountaincampresort.com/ between Charlottesville and Waynesboro on May 16-18, 2014. Get your reservations soon that is also graduation week at UVA. We will have lots of fun events, contests, live music by The Embalmers, and our legendary Skareoke. The Infamous Beer Bowl will be making the rounds. Check out our face book page Cetral Virginia Haunters hhtps://www.facebook.com/events/586256074761135/. More information to come!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/bryan.halstead.7?v=info#!/events/586256074761135/


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hope to make it again this year. Make sure Bobby Mcgee will be there also.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*I booked my cabin last week. I'm hoping we get some more out of state visitors this year*


----------

